
Acoustic Non-Line-of-Sight Imaging - gilad
http://www.computationalimaging.org/publications/acoustic-non-line-of-sight-imaging/
======
k_sze
More excuse for Hi-Fi enthusiasts to install acoustic panels: "Honey, have you
seen that article on HN? I'm installing these for our privacy."

------
MobileVet
This is called sonar... it has been around for a very long time.

~~~
dahart
> This is called sonar... it has been around for a very long time.

You’re thinking of direct line-of-sight detection of objects. This paper is
seeing around corners things that aren’t directly visible to the sound
sources, it’s a very different thing that requires a big computer and a
reconstruction phase.

~~~
amelius
They're using a wall as a mirror ... it's not that much different from direct
line-of-sight sonar if you ask me. Just flip the scene across the mirror
(virtual image), and you're back at plain old sonar.

~~~
MobileVet
Agreed. Light, sound and RF all bounce off walls. Yes it takes some more
computation to figure it out, but at the end of the day you are plotting the
rebound of sound off of an object. Sonar

